# Fargo Area Vet?



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Which vet clinic do you guys recommend in the Fargo area?


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

The vet in Casselton is 1/2 price and just as good if not better. It by far offsets the price of gas. (so far)


----------



## Ihuntnfish (Sep 13, 2005)

John Reichert at Valley Vet or Southgate Vet. I know John and he is a great guy that knows his info and is a fellow hunter.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

HUNTNFISHND,
Did you pick up Daisey yet?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I get her on Saturday! 

Wanna go golfing tomorrow? Might be my last time for awhile.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Agreed on the Casselton Vet Clinic suggestion. Dr. Angel Davis is a great Vet working there.


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry I can't today I am picking up the laminate today at noon, and then we start laying it tonight. Have fun without me. I will have to ride out and see her after the floor is down, or you could bring her over to meet Rusty.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I can't either, gotta pick some stuff up at FF.

Good luck with the flooring! 

You will have to bring Rusty out to my place and let him run once in awhile.


----------



## large munsterlander (Apr 13, 2007)

I would have to say that the vet in casselton is very good. We been going there for 10 years and the service has alway been great.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Another vote for the Casselton vet, great people out there and easily half the price on most things.


----------



## goldcasmolly (Nov 6, 2006)

Casselton Vet, definately!!!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Take 2 hrs off from work and drive 50 miles did you save anything?


----------

